# Stinky ears



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Sounds like he has a bit of a yeast infection developing. They smell like that. I use Zymox (version with cortisone) as a preventive for infection. It works like a charm and will clear it up quickly. I smell my dog's ears regularly now to make sure they don't have a funk.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I have Dr Golds brand. Is that something I should do daily?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> I have Dr Golds brand. Is that something I should do daily?


I think it's a similar product. Frequency just depends on how often it's needed. If there's an infection present I think every 1-3 days. For prevention I use it every 1-2 weeks or whenever I pluck ear hair.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

There’s quite a bit of hair that’s grown back. Should I pluck and if so do I just grab a few at a time?


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

id say pluck and then ointment. I grab little wads of hair at a time. another possibility could be ear mites but usually they scratch if it's that.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I personally would not pluck until you have treated the infection. Pogo always used to get red inflamed constant head shaking infections if I let a groomer pluck his ears when he had a low grade infection.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

If the ears are inflamed it will hurt quite a bit too pluck. While ear canal hair can cause infection, ear infections can also be caused by a nutritional imbalance. What do you feed him?


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

He gets fed 3 times a day. His kibble mixed with boiled chicken. He doesn’t bother his ears. I just noticed. I’ve started using Dr. Golds. Gonna give a couple days. There’s no inflammation or redness and he doesn’t bother them. I’ve done ALOT of reading over last few months in preparation. Some people said their dogs had stinky ears. I know there are multiple reasons. Just curious if anyone else had a dog with bellybutton ears. 😬 he’s scheduled for vet apt next week for next set of shots. I’ll definitely have vet take and look and pluck ears. Just wanted to do everything I could on my end.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> He gets fed 3 times a day. His kibble mixed with boiled chicken. He doesn’t bother his ears. I just noticed. I’ve started using Dr. Golds. Gonna give a couple days. There’s no inflammation or redness and he doesn’t bother them. I’ve done ALOT of reading over last few months in preparation. Some people said their dogs had stinky ears. I know there are multiple reasons. Just curious if anyone else had a dog with bellybutton ears. 😬 he’s scheduled for vet apt next week for next set of shots. I’ll definitely have vet take and look and pluck ears. Just wanted to do everything I could on my end.


I doubt it's a severe issue. Ears can have a slight smell but that strong yeasty smell isn't normal. It will usually go away with casual treatment. Misha got a nasty yeast infection before I started using zymox. But it's been fine since.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Perhaps you're just a little sensitive to the smell. Some people can't stand the smell of paws (I love it.) Other people loooove puppy breath (I hate it.)


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I smelled them today and they smell better. They definitely need plucked but the smell is better so the Dr. Golds is working. Now if it only would help the hair?! 😆


----------

